# Estação do IM das Penhas Douradas - desapareceu??



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2011 às 16:43)

Boas!

De há dois dias para cá, reparei que nas "observações de superfície" do IM, a estação das Penhas Douradas desapareceu...
Não é não estar a transmitir dados, isso acontece a quase todas, mas sim o facto de a estação já lá não estar identificada...

Nos gráficos de observação, a estação está lá listada, mas não tem informação disponível...

Alguém sabe o que se passa? Será que perdemos uma das mais interessantes estações da rede do IM ou será um problema temporário??


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2011 às 16:56)

Não é só há alguns dias, a estação de Penhas desapareceu completamente do mapa, quando vejo dados nela é apenas ás 12h UTC de cada dia da semana que é quando o observador vai fazer as observações manuais, e depois mesmo assim não aparece nas Observações de Superfície, também não sei o que se passará, talvez problema técnico?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2011 às 20:51)

No Algarve, também desapareceu 1 estação a da Fóia. Teve pouco tempo activa, era uma estação que adorava seguir mas afinal desapareceu.


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2011 às 22:53)

Devem ser problemas técnicos, também deixou de aparecer nos synops.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2011 às 09:33)

Nada como contactar o IM para procurar saber...
Já enviei email, quando (e se) tiver resposta, partilho...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2011 às 21:58)

A da Fóia não sei, mas a das Penhas Douradas desapareceu apenas dos mapas, pois apareceu no relatório de Maio do IM. Alguém (acho que foi o Vince mas não tenho a certeza) sugeriu que talvez fosse alguma quebra nos sistemas de comunicação.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2011 às 16:52)

E aqui está a resposta do IM ao meu mail...


Boa tarde,

No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que a EMA da Foía encontra-se com problemas de comunicações e a EMA de Penhas Douradas teve uma avaria do equipamento.

Esperamos resolver estas duas situações o mais rapidamente possível.

Atentamente,

Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.,
Gabinete de Comunicação, Imagem e Relações Externas


De salientar a prontidão da mesma, o que é sempre de louvar.


----------

